
How Blockchain Is Changing Gold Markets - arik-so
http://openmarkets.cmegroup.com/12212/blockchain-changing-gold-markets
======
schmatz
Cool stuff. I wonder if we'll see Blockchain technology spread to other
commodities. The value prop mentioned is transparency - I wonder how much this
will improve with this solution, how much of an issue it was before, and
whether increased transparency will cause any issues itself.

BTW, I wonder if this is the oldest organization investing in blockchain
technology.

